# Post a pic of your best bud.



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Post a pic of your best buddy.

Then









Now


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Peaches


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

Sarah


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh BTW the choclates name is Ginger (shes 6 months old again(mental wise))


----------



## captn mark (Jun 22, 2006)

Cash


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice Dogs


----------



## Splitshot (May 23, 2004)

My fishing/boating bud, Gigi


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Can not trust ours on boat too much water. Oh the temptations.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

*my best bud*

here is my best bud


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*My Buds*

Both of mine


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

Yup, bbfishbone the women fight over me at my house like that all the time . J.k. Funny pic. 

Seabass


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my old buddy. He ran away last year in Crosby(Newport). Anyone seen him?


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

sad to hear.. Good luck man


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

ALAMO and BRUTUS


----------



## GettinGone (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's mine; Tyler is the Sheltie and Elsie is the Border Collie.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

heres abby


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Woa when i was little we had a female boxer named abby


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

*Pita*

Here's Pita!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

and my favoritest bud is razzle dazzle ive had her since i was 5


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

theyre equal in favoritness


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*DEJA- Champions wild*

Here is my hunting/fishing buddy


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Another day in Paradise...


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Bella*

Believe It Or Not, Me And My Wife Take This Dog Fishing With Us And You Better Not Drop A Schrimp. She Loves Them. Yummy


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

this was her in july, shell be a year this month...

KENYA


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This is my Ginger


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

before...


after...


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

g


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Heres my Choc. lab (Briley) and my Blue Pitbull (Smoke)


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

My two girls.


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Here's Mojo and me.


----------



## FountainJunky (Aug 14, 2007)

My 14 year old Pomeranian. Spoiled is not even the word!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Our dogs are so spoiled its not even funny.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Katy
2/8/92 - 1/17/08 sad2sm


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

2 of my little buddies after a long day.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have posted these quite a few times on here, but, here he is again, CHISEL!!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Odie rescued from SPCA and Kramer rescued off the street.


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

Daisy May


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

meet MOOSE


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

This could lead to a very funny thread I remember one about what has your dog destroyed Wow that was some funny but costly incidents.Oh awesome dogs everybody mine are dacksuns and what a mess.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Here are a couple pics of my buds.

1) Bailey my blue heeler on my old scooter
2) Group photo (Pup- rescued red heeler, Bailey- blue heeler and Rieley- Australian Shepard)


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Miss Ruby and I fishing surf @ Matagorda Beach.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My old girl "Honya"


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

My best buddy:


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

My buddy.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's mine...


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

*My best buds, just happen to be my favorite girls !*

Closing weekend with Emma Lou

Gosh I love that my lady can handle a gun with such ease and she gets a kick out of going to the ranch with me


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

My best buddies not in any order


----------



## Speck Tackler (May 28, 2004)

This is my 16 month old Black Lab named Denali, he's a monster, weighing in at 108 pounds and he hasn't even filled out yet!! He's was just enjoying a nice day in big shell running down the beach!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

my best buddy is my avatar and his name is Buddy he is a whopping 5 lbs I try not to go anywhere without him and I retired 8 years ago and Buddy has been fishing with me for 4 years.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*My boy*

To smart for his own good.


----------



## skb3167 (Aug 22, 2005)

Tex and Sadie Mae - waiting for me at the front door.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Here is my Girl*

Chelsea Girl


----------



## Daniel32 (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's my little man


----------



## solrac (Aug 31, 2007)

Bully and friends....


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

*wife and kids*

wyatt getting after the tennis ball, wife and her friend showing off the biggest trout of the day, wife and lilly, wyatt in backyard & lilly in backyard


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

My 100 lb lab Bradley.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

*Fishin bud*

Happy dog!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

My wife just sent me some better pics of my dog Bradley. One is him now and one is him when he was about 4 or 5 months old.


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Gus


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

More puppy pics


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's Kicker
























and back when he was cute...


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Hank*

1. Hank and I after a good hunt 
2. Hank watching some ducks after sunset
3. Hank and his baby girl "Lacy" (5 weeks old)
4. Be very quiet, its duck season...
5. Hank and Lacy (5 weeks old) playing 
6. I cant belive you missed that duck...


----------



## RenFish (Sep 17, 2007)

Our Heidi...










She didn't like Sharkathon too much...










Spoiled?










Can you spot the real weinie dog?


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*heidi*

heidi, aka "fat girl"...daschund/pit mix...rescued off of streets.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

My best bud has 2 legs. He's a sophomore at Texas Tech University now.

Kelly was the best dog that ever walked the planet. May she rest in peace.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Big Jake and Wilma


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

That it?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

*Sadie*

At 7 weeks she's giving the ducks a work over she's 13 weeks now.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Redfish Rick said:


> 1. Hank and I after a good hunt
> 2. Hank watching some ducks after sunset
> 3. Hank and his baby girl "Lacy" (5 weeks old)
> 4. Be very quiet, its duck season...
> ...


Great pics, Rick


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Capt Jay Baker said:


> At 7 weeks she's giving the ducks a work over she's 13 weeks now.


Sweet!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Just look at my avatar, that is Deke.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Behold 'Lord Stanleys Zeus von Douglass' Aka "what the hell?" or aka "Zeus" for short. He gets the 'WTH' name because at his age (going on 3) he is always getting into things and the first words out of our mouth is "WTH?"

One of his first pics...










Another pic during his younger years...










Here is the adorable little puppy a year later....










Here is 'WTH' relaxing with his best bud Christie. Yeah, that is our bed and that is him roughing it. Comfy sleeping under Hilfiger sheets, resting on OUR pillow while an asian chic gives him a facial cleaning. Might as well have taken him to the massage parlor..Yeah, it's a hard life for a dog....










And last but not least, here is 'WTH' in all his glory....Paybacks are a B**** Zeus


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Boy*

at the office...


----------



## gdtrahan (Jan 20, 2007)

Duke


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

*Moxy*

4 months. Black lab golden retriever mix.


----------



## FishinTheBarge (May 21, 2004)

Murphy.....


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

*The Pooches...*

Here's a few of our pooches...Lab-Sadie...Sheltie-Sunny.

Late,
Cox


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

*My best fishing buddy*

Heres my russell!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's Muggs.....

*MB*


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Goerge

aka: Fattie Mud Gums, Jorge and/or Georgie Grumbles


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

deano5x said:


> Heres my russell!


Woa that dog can jump!!!


----------



## mud duck (Apr 24, 2007)

*Best Freind*

Here is Kelly Kay , Pom.


----------

